# l'impacte



## Little_Little

Hola a tots!

Estic escrivint una sèrie de textos al Word, i no sé per quina estranya raó, tota l'estona em marca "l'impacte" com a incorrecte. Algú entén per què?

En concret, es tracta d'aquesta frase:

"Gran part de l’edifici està sota rasant per a reduir l’impacte visual."


----------



## Agró

Potser perquè és tonto o no li paguen gaire. Aquests correctors robòtics..., no sé jo.
Prou bromes. L'exemple que dóna el diccionari de l'IEC és precisament:
_L'impacte de la publicitat_.


----------



## Little_Little

Perfecte doncs, seguiré sense fer-ne cas...

Gràcies


----------



## crises

Et dona error perquè no has fet servir un apòstrof *'* sinó un accent volat *´*

apòstrof >> ' >> l'impacte

accent volat >> ´ >> l´impacte

Canvia la configuració de la funció d'autocorrecció que en Word sol donar problemes en aquest sentit, perquè converteix els apòstrofs en un fals apòstrof elegant inclinat... que després ell mateix interpreta (correctament) com un accent volat.


----------



## Little_Little

No, no, faig servir un apòstrof, el mateix símbol que per "l'edifici" o l'altre", etc. Per això no entenc que em marqui error...


----------



## crises

Sí, sí, tu el fas servir, però mira tu mateixa el copy+paste que has fet:

"Gran part de* l’edifici* està sota rasant per a reduir *l’impacte *visual." 		

Veus que no és un apóstrof sinó un accent volat? El Word mateix ho canvia.


----------



## Little_Little

!!! I com és que em passa això?!?! Jo tinc el castellà a la barra d'idioma i faig servir el símbol de sota l'interrogant, que no ho faig bé?!


----------



## crises

La barra d'idioma és de Windows, no té res a veure.  És una qüestió de la funció "Autocorrección" del Microsoft Office Word. De fet, Word i el català no han tingut una bona relació històrica i encara amb la versió Word 2007 hi ha problemes amb el corrector.

Quina versió tens del programa?


----------



## Little_Little

Doncs aquesta, la 2007... I és curiós, perquè que jo hagi detectat, només em passa amb "l'impacte"...

Bé, és igual, de fet només em volia assegurar que no fos un error meu real! Gràcies!


----------



## replicante7

Hola, el meu català es molt rudimentari. Sisplau, em pregunto si podem escriure:

gran part de l'edifici està sota rasant per reduir al seu impacte visual

Moltes gràcies per a tots!



Little_Little said:


> En concret, es tracta d'aquesta frase:
> 
> "Gran part de l’edifici està sota rasant per a reduir l’impacte visual."


----------



## aficionat

Crec que és millor escriure

'per reduir l'impacte visual' 

En aquest cas no hi cal la 'a'.


----------



## replicante7

aficionat said:


> Crec que és millor escriure
> 
> 'per reduir l'impacte visual'
> 
> En aquest cas no hi cal la 'a'.


Gràcies, aficionat. 
I, com em sembla que soc la primera que t'escriu: benvingut al Foro!

 "Per reduir l'impacte" es correcte segurament. No tinc instal.lat el corrector de català. Em pregunto si tambè es correcte "per reduir al impacte". Què crecs tu?

Procuro trobar una resposta al comportament del corrector, saps?


----------



## crises

"reduir" és un verb transitiu, per tant "al impacte" sería agramatical: el complement directe mai va introduït per cap preposició.


----------



## replicante7

Gràcies, Crises:

Em confont molt que la preposició no es consideri de més en "per a reduir l'impacte", saps? És a dir que "a" pugui estar allí, abans del verb.

Vaig a continuar visitant este Foro, em ajuda moltíssim. Gràcies une altre vegada.


----------

